
RTCode - Real time code sharing web application - xguih
https://github.com/gsilvamartin/RTCode
======
SahAssar
Seems to not be working for me, I get

    
    
        TypeError: result.data is undefined
    

on

    
    
        file-tree.js:54:24.

